# Looking to join but have a question...



## Jmorgan (May 12, 2018)

So to start my stepfather and his father are both master masons and shriners. I have been interested for quite some time to join the fraternity, One to better myself and two to support my family. My question first and foremost is what are the chances of someone like myself with tattoos and body piercings being able to join. I can cover all of my tattoos and take out all my jewelry but this is also something I do by trade. I have a degree and hold myself really well; Its just the walk of life I chose and it has been extremely lucrative and enjoyable for me..But I'm afraid that this would reflect on my character and integrity and ultimately prevent me from joining.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 12, 2018)

https://www.zulutattoo.com

No worries.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 12, 2018)

Go to Youtube and in the search bar type
Masonic roundtable masonic ink


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 13, 2018)

Jmorgan said:


> So to start my stepfather and his father are both master masons and shriners. I have been interested for quite some time to join the fraternity, One to better myself and two to support my family. My question first and foremost is what are the chances of someone like myself with tattoos and body piercings being able to join. I can cover all of my tattoos and take out all my jewelry but this is also something I do by trade. I have a degree and hold myself really well; Its just the walk of life I chose and it has been extremely lucrative and enjoyable for me..But I'm afraid that this would reflect on my character and integrity and ultimately prevent me from joining.


I would be interested in your character not your job or appearance.. mind you, if you joined my lodge, you might pic up a few customers - some of us like Masonic Ink


----------



## MarkR (May 13, 2018)

I don't think it will be a problem in most lodges, but depending on the extent and type of your tats and piercings, it might ruffle feathers at some lodges.


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 13, 2018)

I am pretty heavilly tattooed my self (both full sleeves, full chest pease, neck and both calfs) and it has not been an issue at the lodge. I ws just raised as a master mason last friday and no comments where made.
After my EA one older brother came to me and said "I have never liked tattoos but here we are meet on the level and I don't care about your tattoos. They are your choises and I understudnt that it is comon these days. Wellcome to the craft brother."

Ofcourse if you have tattoos that makes brothers question your character then it might be a problem but otherwise they are propably just a good way to start a conversation.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 13, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> After my EA one older brother came to me and said "I have never liked tattoos but here we are meet on the level and I don't care about your tattoos. They are your choises and I understudnt that it is comon these days. Wellcome to the craft brother."


Great! I have a few myself.


----------



## Jmorgan (May 13, 2018)

Thank you for all your replies. I assure you i dont have amything offensive but I am also in a more coservative rural part of tx. Thats my concern. So heres my other question. The lodge I'm interested in I have called and emailed and yet to receive any replies. Any other suggestions fellas? I feel like just showing up when they have a gathering would be too intrusive.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 13, 2018)

It would NOT be intrusive at all - show up in person. Just find out the day and time of  the STATED meeting (or when there are a lot of cars in their parking lot).


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 13, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> t would NOT be intrusive at all - show up in person. Just find out the day and time of the STATED meeting (or when there are a lot of cars in their parking lot).


I agree!


----------



## BobLoblaw (May 13, 2018)

no big deal man. If the lodge you petition to declines you(which I doubt) because of your appearance than that is a lodge you dont want to be a member of.  You will be surprised when you meet your soon to be brothers on how welcoming and on the level this fraternity really is...


----------



## rpbrown (May 14, 2018)

It should not be a problem. In fact, if it were our lodge, you would probably gain a few customers, myself included.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 14, 2018)

rpbrown said:


> In fact, if it were our lodge, you would probably gain a few customers, myself included.


Lol.....I would probably be one of them.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 16, 2018)

Jmorgan said:


> So to start my stepfather and his father are both master masons and shriners. I have been interested for quite some time to join the fraternity, One to better myself and two to support my family. My question first and foremost is what are the chances of someone like myself with tattoos and body piercings being able to join. I can cover all of my tattoos and take out all my jewelry but this is also something I do by trade. I have a degree and hold myself really well; Its just the walk of life I chose and it has been extremely lucrative and enjoyable for me..But I'm afraid that this would reflect on my character and integrity and ultimately prevent me from joining.



While Masonry values the internal, not external, qualities of a man all Masons are still people. And that means some may be judgmental.  Your petition and investigation may go well but, in most jurisdictions, a single black ball dropped in the voting box can keep you out. That is reality. But, I encourage you to petition. Good luck.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> in most jurisdictions, a single black ball dropped in the voting box can keep you out.


That's the way it is in my jurisdiction.


Rifleman1776 said:


> But, I encourage you to petition. Good luck.


Agreed!


----------



## Symthrell (May 16, 2018)

Start attending dinners and get to know some of the brothers. Next petitions and if they can't see past your outward appearance then that is their loss!!  All men should only be judged, by this organization and in life, by the content of their character!!


----------



## Jmorgan (May 16, 2018)

Thank you for the advice fellas


----------



## Jeff Jacobson Art Studio (May 19, 2018)

Jmorgan said:


> Thank you for the advice fellas


Traditionally you need to ask 3 times for a petition as was in my case. 2 older members, grand dad and friend were keeping count- individually!  "Knock 3 times...etc"
 That was almost 35 years ago.
Grandpa was heavily tattooed as a sailor with nice tats done with needle stick, and chewed ink spit and rubbed into the skin in the old Asian manner.  Lots of guys have tats as a visual way of recording life experiences, much as the lodge uses ritual lectures to record history and pass on important tenets.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 19, 2018)

Jmorgan check out Mr Roni Zulu website www zulutattoo com 
Roni was a Masonic Past Master (think Past President) of his lodge in California but has recently moved to Austin Texas where he has a tattoo studio and does tattoo work for the rich and famous. He is, for descriptive purposes only, an African-American and is himself heavily tattooed 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 19, 2018)

If you go on youtube and search for “Masonic roundtable” episode masonic ink Bro Zulu is known worldwide as a tattoo artist and as a mason has had to explain that TATTOOS are acceptable to interested potential masons


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 19, 2018)

Among the brothers I have seen lawyers, firefighters, military vets, law enforcement etc wear tattoos. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (May 19, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Among the brothers I have seen lawyers, firefighters, military vets, law enforcement etc wear tattoos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I know any number of brethren with tattoos, including a PGM (not me).  One of my sons who is a brother was a fleet marine corpsman and now a  cellular biologist starting his doctoral program. Very much tattooed. 

Now, the type of tattoo can and should be an issue. Racist, graphic violence, vulgar, and sexually explicit are all no-go in my view.  Sometimes, the external really does represent the internal.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 20, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Racist, graphic violence, vulgar, and sexually explicit are all no-go in my view. Sometimes, the external really does represent the internal.


Agreed!


----------

